
Billionaire debunks myth that electric vehicles reduce total oil consumption - velmu
https://metropolitan.fi/entry/billionaire-debunks-myth-electric-cars-reduce-oil-consumption
======
melling
“The growing air travel sector drives increasing demand for aviation fuel,
which means the total demand for oil continues to rise. The gasoline saved by
electric cars will, thus, be used elsewhere and not be wasted”

I think what he means to say is that oil usage will still increase in spite of
the fact that we’ll have more EV’s.

Of course, oil usage is reduced from what it would be without EV’s.

I don’t think the observation changes anything. World population is going to 9
billion. We still need EV’s to mature and become a large part of
transportation.

